# 30 cal sabots for 22 cal



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about the sabots to use 22 cal bullets in a 30 cal gun. I am interested in using them in a 300 win mag but dont know if they are worth even messing with. It would be something more for fun than hunting with.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.reloadammo.com/sabot.htm
http://www.eabco.com/reload02.html
http://www.maadigriffin.com/sabots.htm

check out the sites.

Not worth the hassle of ruining a good rifle. the plastic i guess is horrible to clean out.

xdeano


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

a friend used to shoot them out of his 30-06, couldn't hit a barn 20 yards away


----------



## STexhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I loaded some in a 30/30 and a 308, accuracy is poor. Best groups were 2"-3" groups at 50 yds others a lot worse. Not worth the hassle in my opinion.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the accuracy of that stuff. I always wondered about that. Now I know to stay away from that idea.


----------

